# Last night's Top Gear



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

What was all that shit about??? Did they cover anything to do with cars??

Who let them wreck a decent 6-series too???

Tossers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just what I thought, why am I watching this RUBBISH.. :evil: As the intro said, Is this a motoring programme or 3 men having fun..Sooner its dropped the better.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They put a star in their reasonably-priced car. That had a bit to do with cars. The rest of it was mildly amusing but pretty much a waste of time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have to say I loved it very very funny but not much to do with cars


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im with yellow. Its great to whatch but dont ever think your hear anything sensible said about a car


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

For the first time in my life, I am not that bothered if I miss Top Gear or not.

Clarkson & Hammond have simply burnt the programme out. Let James May take over and it might actually become interesting again, just like all his other programmes.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> For the first time in my life, I am not that bothered if I miss Top Gear or not.


I thought exactly the same!!

When you see the old episodes on Dave, you can see the massive change from it being a car programme to what it is now - an enterntainment show :?

Saj


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Perhaps no ones making great cars at the moment.I wish all 3 would go to the hairdressers got to be the three worst haircuts on tv.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Was well disappointed. Think they're losing/they've lost the plot :roll:

More cars please gents! 

And if you're gonna do long pieces that don't have much to do with
cars then at least don't make them so friggin' boring and self indulgent :twisted: 
John.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life, I am not that bothered if I miss Top Gear or not.
> ...


Sadly that episode was not even entertaining. I wanted to turn over half way through, but kept with it in the hope that some cars would appear.

Its about time Hammond, Clarkson, and his old school mate producer, Andy Wilman, moved on. We are sick of your self-indulgency and a programme that just massages your egos.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

On a positive note, I thought the Xmas drink programme with Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis was a genius - what a great pairing!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> On a positive note, I thought the Xmas drink programme with Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis was a genius - what a great pairing!


When was that? James May and Oz were funny as hell, especially on the wine programs 

I used to think Top Gear was great but am really in two minds about it now. People used to complain ages ago that they never reviewed any normal cars, sticking only to supercars that no-one (ok, a few) could actually bother owning. I have to say now though that seeing yet another Porsche, Lambo', Aston, etc. that looks just like the one the had out last year, go around the track 0.2 seconds faster and being labelled "astonishing" because of it is beginning to tire somewhat.

There are some truly funny comedy moments in TG and for that it is entertaining but a lot of it really is pretty pointless or harping on about supercars that most people can't enjoy apart from oooo celebrities and the overpaid presenters of the program. It lacks balance really.

On the plus side, the bottom of the sea was the best place for a Renault Twingo. :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

graTT58 said:


> Let James May take over and it might actually become interesting again, just like all his other programmes.


I agree. I want some Lego!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > On a positive note, I thought the Xmas drink programme with Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis was a genius - what a great pairing!
> ...


It was on a couple of nights ago and is well worth looking up on iPlayer. It was even funnier than Oz and James as Hugh is just as dry.

Totally agree with your comments on Top Gear and Supercars. Its become so boring and repetitive, the Twingo was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Have to say I loved it very very funny but not much to do with cars


Just because you got a mention


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> It was on a couple of nights ago and is well worth looking up on iPlayer. It was even funnier than Oz and James as Hugh is just as dry.


Quality. I particularly loved the bit about "space whiskey" :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say I loved it very very funny but not much to do with cars
> ...


Only the best places did


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Ah but which football strip did they wear first ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Ah but which football strip did they wear first ?


Whats football :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ah but which football strip did they wear first ?
> ...


Its that thing you have to sit through to get to the halftime pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Ah but which football strip did they wear first ?
> Whats football :?
> Its that thing you have to sit through to get to the halftime pie


Not me mate I just go stright to the pie


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Oz and Hugh thing is on again tonight after Top Gear. I missed the first half as I didnt know it was on but what I did manage to see was very funny.

As for TG, it seems very up and down at the moment, some episodes are good and some are just plain bad. But what really pisses me off is when the actually do a "review" of a car, like it and claim its the best but then say they woulndt have it and choose the shittest car :roll:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

SAJ77 said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life, I am not that bothered if I miss Top Gear or not.
> ...


Saj, that's exactly what it has become; a light entertainment program. But I for one, don't mind. It is really funny (I think), almost slapstick at times the mess and problems they get into. Yep, like all things, it's all about viewing figures, and clearly it must be getting watched in this form as the show is going more and more that way. For petrol heads and techno freaks, it really needs another program that delivers the vehicle stats and reviews.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

When you think of some of the sh*te that was on over xmas it was okay.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


It's been like that for a couple of series BUT this series has 'dumbed down' too much for me - too scripted/predictable.

Take the latest 'special' Bolivia episode, normally really good but this one was very poor and insulting to the viewers intelligence IMO 

Like you say it is ALL about viewing figures but although it is still one of BBC2 most viewed programmes - its viewing figures for the latest series are down about 2 million from two years ago :?

Saj


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Even James May appears to be pissed off with the predictable format, criticising Hammond for driving into him...yet again. Sadly, he just drove into Clarkson.

Break away James...do your own car programme and leave the tired twosome behind.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Bolivia thing was crap. I know it has always been scripted but it's so poorly and obviously so now that I spent most of the time watching it embarrassed for them. Hamond's Landcruiser rolling away, oh, no, stop me, my ribs, I cant take it, the hilarity....dicks. :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That was the worst bit for me - oh no, my car on a level surface just started rolling for no reason! The rest of it was quite good and the best Top Gear I've seen in ages as it actually made me chuckle quite a bit.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I did learn some things from the Bolivia episode.....sadly none about cars.

As you say Leg.....dicks.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed the Bolivia special, the bit where Jezza was on that very narrow piece of road and the edge was crumbling was really heart in mouth ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Bolivia special, the bit where Jezza was on that very narrow piece of road and the edge was crumbling was really heart in mouth ;-)
> 
> Charlie


But did you really believe he was at ACTUAL risk of falling to his death?? :?

Saj


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> But did you really believe he was at ACTUAL risk of falling to his death?? :?
> Saj


Not when they had time to move the camera out to do a wide shot. Not sure the otherwise impatient locals would have sat there waiting for that to happen either. Still, looking at the wide shot I'm not sure what they could have anchored his car to, apart from.. the other one, and it was pretty crumbly at the edge. I'm not sure I'd have sat in the car even if it was chained to the mountain. 

Anyone who hasn't seen it can catch it on BBC HD tonight (Saturday) at 7:45pm.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you look closely on any episode of Top Gear, Clarkson is not always behind the wheel of the car during one of his 'reviews'.

Frankly, im bored of Top Gear and am not fussed about missing it from now on.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

In the art museum bit there was a sculpture of a V8 shark. I think it looked really cool, but I've been unable to find any pics of it on the net. Anybody know anything about it?

I thought the Bolivia episode was great! Had me sitting on the edge of my chair on the mountain pass bit and then falling off in laughter at the Hamster when his propshaft fell off :lol: Boys and their toys, who wants to grow up eh?

Top gear regularly gets criticised, and there was a time when I didn't like it, but there's nothing quite like it with their lateral thinking approach to cars. I love it!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

PaulS said:


> .......and there was a time when I didn't like it, but there's nothing quite like it with their lateral thinking approach to cars and I love it!


I'm the opposite Paul, I've always loved it UNTIL this series!

I will watch the last of the series tonight, no doubt BUT it's not 'must see' viewing for me anymore 

Saj


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The 'Star' tonight is Seasick Steve.

The words barrel and scrape come to mind...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> The 'Star' tonight is Seasick Steve.


Who? 
Sorry, I couldn't find a tumbleweed smiley. On the face of it that sounds a bit like saying this week's star in a reasonably-priced car is that daffy slag from that program, you know, a few years back. The dopey one. :roll:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Star' tonight is Seasick Steve.
> ...


Wikipedia says he is a 69 year old country music singer.

I think the DVD player will be on tonight, sod it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So it does, and for some reason he seems to also think he's Uncle Jesse from the Dukes of Hazzard, so on that basis alone I'll be watching to see if:
a) they weld the doors shut on the reasonably priced car, forcing a window-based entry;
b) they play "Just the good old boys" for his entrance to the studio.

I shall be sorely disappointed if neither is the case


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> So it does, and for some reason he seems to also think he's Uncle Jesse from the Dukes of Hazzard, so on that basis alone I'll be watching to see if:
> a) they weld the doors shut on the reasonably priced car, forcing a window-based entry;
> b) they play "Just the good old boys" for his entrance to the studio.
> 
> I shall be sorely disappointed if neither is the case


Uncle Jesse was played by Denver Pyle.

So, what is this bloke famous for?????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

he is famous for being an old bloke with an old beard, old denims and three strings on his old guitar ,, :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

just watched the bolivia ep, Was interested about what was said regarding putting them huge wheels onto the car, actually acts like uppping the gear ratios, so 1st is more like 3rd. how much would this effect a tt on a smaller scale with a jump of 17 to 19 " or even just an inch. I guess the gear box on any car is designed with the standard oem wheels, sticking larger rims would loose you BHP wouldnt it, but how much? would it be noticable?


----------



## evojay71 (Dec 3, 2009)

roddy said:


> he is famous for being an old bloke with an old beard, old denims and three strings on his old guitar ,, :roll: :roll: :roll:


And he can play it some too!!! :wink:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

To be fair, the bloke was interesting because he wasnt that famous!!

Shame the rest of the programme just pandered to Clarkson's ego and gave him another excuse for a fully expensed jaunt around the globe.

Would have been good to see the Insignia VXR go round the track, rather than yet another 'supercar'. Its the first vaguely affordable car that has been tested for a while.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know... If I want to see a genuine review of the latest hot hatch, I have a multitude of trusted websites and magazines to read. If I want entertainment, then I'd rather see them drive something extraordinary around their track.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I don't want to watch a 'buyers guide'... I want to see car related entertainment. Top Gear has its faults, but I don't think they would be fixed by starting to do proper reviews.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAJ77 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I thoroughly enjoyed the Bolivia special, the bit where Jezza was on that very narrow piece of road and the edge was crumbling was really heart in mouth ;-)
> ...


I must admit I did question it, but he looked genuinely scared.



Spandex said:


> I don't know... If I want to see a genuine review of the latest hot hatch, I have a multitude of trusted websites and magazines to read. If I want entertainment, then I'd rather see them drive something extraordinary around their track.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I don't want to watch a 'buyers guide'... I want to see car related entertainment. Top Gear has its faults, but I don't think they would be fixed by starting to do proper reviews.


Ruddy nora I find myself agreeing with you on this, ok it's not so much about cars and more about them pratting about but if you view it as an entertainment programme then it hits the mark. I do find the presribed tomfoolery rather tedious now as it has been the same for ages.

There aren't many enjoyable programmes involving cars these days, so I take what I can get ;-)

Charlie


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hammond has driven his car into the back of James May again.......oh how my sides were splitting


----------

